# Brainwaves



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Has there ever been a study into the brainwaves of a DP/DR person? I wonder if DR is due to the sleep/dream theta and delta brainwaves being turned on during waking hours. Beta & Alpha are the brainwaves of being awake, alert and aware.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

i wonder that too..

http://www.hypnosisforyou.com/mind2.html

this one says.. dp caused by irregular theta wave rhythm

http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/article.aspx?Volume=14&page=141&journalID=62


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Native said:


> Has there ever been a study into the brainwaves of a DP/DR person? I wonder if DR is due to the sleep/dream theta and delta brainwaves being turned on during waking hours. Beta & Alpha are the brainwaves of being awake, alert and aware.


I read something (not specific) about how brain-waves affect mood and thoughts, and I assume DPD is a kind of mood disturbance, because moods affect how a persons perceives reality as well as affects their thought processes. Alpha brain-waves are good for creativity, as well as meditation... So, it may account for the "blank" mind, "numb" feeling, "dreamlike" state, and "racing thoughts" that people get from DPD. And, I guess, depending on if a person is experiencing either a mild or severe "alpha brain-wave" state, it would determine their Dopamine output in their brain, which is the "reward system" in the brain, and greatly affects attention, and blind motivation, etc.

http://www.news-medical.net/health/Dopamine-Functions.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

robotchicken said:


> I read something (not specific) about how brain-waves affect mood and thoughts, and I assume DPD is a kind of mood disturbance, because moods affect how a persons perceives reality as well as affects their thought processes. Alpha brain-waves are good for creativity, as well as meditation... So, it may account for the "blank" mind, "numb" feeling, "dreamlike" state, and "racing thoughts" that people get from DPD. And, I guess, depending on if a person is experiencing either a mild or severe "alpha brain-wave" state, it would determine their Dopamine output in their brain, which is the "reward system" in the brain, and greatly affects attention, and blind motivation, etc.
> 
> http://www.news-medical.net/health/Dopamine-Functions.aspx


interesting!


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Native said:


> Has there ever been a study into the brainwaves of a DP/DR person? I wonder if DR is due to the sleep/dream theta and delta brainwaves being turned on during waking hours. Beta & Alpha are the brainwaves of being awake, alert and aware.


To add another layer to this, many people experience progress and healing through meditation and mindfulness which has an effect on brain waves. Not sure how it all ties together, but it seems there is a link of sorts...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think moods change your sensory perception of reality, I think emotions can change the way you interpet what you do perceve


----------



## JesseCanmore (Jan 2, 2012)

hi guys. i currently suffer from pot induced depersonalization disorder. last week i had extensive brain mapping and wave monitoring done. My delta waves are way out of whack and also my theta and beta. am working on neurofeedback hopefully to correct this. we are on the forefront of brain sciences currently. this is taking place in calgary at a place called mysosymmetries. details will be posted as they come. treatment schedule is 1.5 hours every day. hope hope hope!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

delta waves out of whack? The most common EEG delta abnormality is PDA (polymorphic Delta Activity). It is most always associated with white matter lesions. The lesions do not emit waves, however the lesions are said to "shadow" the neurons in the area, depriving them of synchronization signals. Hence, you have neurons emitting slow waves randomly, rather than participating in the general symphony of brain wave activity. 
It would be wonderful to believe that neurofeedback could bring those rogue neurons back on-line.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont think it's a mood disorder

they've done eeg studies, all mine have been fine


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Native said:


> Has there ever been a study into the brainwaves of a DP/DR person? I wonder if DR is due to the sleep/dream theta and delta brainwaves being turned on during waking hours. Beta & Alpha are the brainwaves of being awake, alert and aware.


You know, I read an article about just that once, unfortuneatly i cant find it









It said that the derealization (and not necessarily the depersonalization) may come from not going deep enough in NREM (theta waves) sleep, prolly cuz of anxiety, and as a result, we dont get back up to peak alertness (beta waves?)

I wish I could find that stinkin article.. :/


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I read about someone's theory after he got cured of DP with supplements that DP is caused by a lack of serotonin & dopamine and an increase in beta brain wave activity. If it is the case, then this video should help:

Happiness Frequency - Serotonin, Dopamine and Endorphin Release Music, Binaural Beats Relaxing Music


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I just read an article on dissociation and the relationship with brainwaves.

A September 2020 study published in Nature employed an impressive lineup of cutting-edge tools to address this impossible question: how can our brains disconnect us from ourselves?

Neuroscientists identified slow brain waves in the retrosplenial cortex, a key player in learning, imagination, and autobiographical memory, as a hallmark of dissociative states. They injected mice with sub-anesthetic doses of ketamine to induce dissociation, then peered into their brains through their transparent skulls. After ketamine injection, an unusual, slow brain wave emerged in the retrosplenial cortex, oscillating at about 2 Hz (the same beat as Carly Rae Jepsen's Call Me Maybe).

Using light to stimulate genetically-modified neurons in the retrosplenial cortices of the mice, they recreated the same beat, sending the mice into a dissociative-like state without any drugs at all. A specific ion channel, HCN1, seems to be responsible for setting the tempo of these dissociation-linked brain waves.

And it's not just mice. A human epilepsy patient, who regularly experienced pre-seizure dissociative auras, demonstrated the same brain waves in the same region identified in mice. When researchers elicited the beat via electrical stimulation, the patient reported dissociative episodes: "...the same way a pilot can lose control of a plane, I got pulled out of the pilot's chair, but I could still see all the gauges."

When a group of neurons oscillates on the same wavelength as another group, it's easier for them to communicate. Dissociative slow brain waves seemed to decouple the brain regions implicated in forming our sense of self from those required for perceiving, planning, and action.

So , it seems like 2 Hz falls in the Delta range. That could make sense, if delta makes you sleepy, people with DPD have a lack of dopamine and thus difficulty to concentrate. I personally feel more relaxed from Gamma . Anybody tried it?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is this study from last year.

"Symptoms of depersonalisation/derealisation disorder as measured by brain electrical activity: A systematic review."

https://sci-hub.se/https://doi.org/10.1016/j.neubiorev.2020.08.011


----------

